# SA: Pt Augusta power plant



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I hear that kingfish are frequently caught in front of the Pt Augusta power plant, and I really fancy catching one of those off a kayak so I have a few logistical questions for anyone that might know.

First of all, is this ramp publicly accessible?
















http://goo.gl/maps/KuJA
I followed the road north right up to an intersection and didn't find any gates, but the satellite images could be outdated. If this ramp is off limits or there is some other reason I couldn't/shouldn't launch there and anyone knows another good spot, I'll put your name in a trip report with a photo of a nice kingfish 

Also, on one hand this part of the gulf is really narrow and on the other it's really close to the top; are there any possible current issues? Any local hazards I should be aware of?

As far as fishing techniques are concerned, I'm planning on either trolling divers or poppers, paravaning a dead bait, or catching an ST or tommy and putting it on a circle hook with a bean sinker above and trolling that. I hear the mangroves opposite the station are a good place to find bait. I have a 20lb leader egg beater rig and a 30lb leader baitcaster I plan on using. Any advice or recs?


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Its been many years since I've been there - but you used to be able to drive to that ramp. I've launched a boat there several times - but it is tidal and we could only get in or out around high tide. We used to get bait near the power lines on the other side. Good luck!


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey Squidley. I did a bit of a reccy a couple of months back because im keen to get there sometime to chase kingies. Cant drive too far in to the power plant area and couldnt see a good launch option there. However drove through pt augusta and out the other side to where the shacks are. Easy launch and not to far to paddle across. Was a reasonable amount of current running but cant really rate the risk. Others have been and should be able to give a first hand experience.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Squidley said:


> I have a 20lb leader egg beater rig and a *30lb leader baitcaster *I plan on using.


In a yak, I would go with the 30lb outfit. That way you will have a chance and if the worse happens the yak will simply be towed around. Remember it is shallow their so the fish have no choice but to swim away (they can't go deep).



fisher said:


> We used to get *bait near the power lines on the other side*. Good luck!


Agree with fisher but if none their then straight out in front of the shacks, normally heaps of squid.



GlenelgKiller said:


> However drove through pt augusta and out the other side to *where the shacks are*.


As previously stated (shacks = squid  )

I have only ever fished it in my little 16 footer (boat).
Click on the photo if you wish to enlarge.



















Frustrating place, you will see 10 for everyone you catch. The mongrels will push your ballons around without taking your live squid :twisted: . You often have to tease them EG. pull or bait away from them, throw a heap of pilchards cubes at them if they are just mucking around with your bait, splash / throw water in.

Good luck.

Steve


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy crap! Could get that one to tow you back to adelaide in a yak!! Can you find big ones within paddling distance in metro waters at all Steve?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, the info's going to help. Steve if I hook a kingy like one of those I'd better pack a V sheet. Interesting that you could see the fish, I wonder if they'd take a surface lure.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

There's gotta be a comp for fish:kayak size ratio, I might have a shot at it at Pt Augusta


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

By the way are these the shacks you're talking about?








Looks like the google maps photo is from 2009


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Thats them mate. Next to the El Alamein army camp. My uncle had one of those shacks when i was a kid. Great memories of fishing and pulling out razor fish on the low tide.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes they are the shacks where we get our squid.

Make sure you have a shark shield, mate had a 10 - 12 White around his boat once, he has also seen a huge Sunfish (strange place due to currents sometimes). Years ago a big school of Dolphin Fish were up their, go figure. Another club (ANSA. BWSFC.) member use to do very well by simply bait fishing the wharf's corner of the entrance to the hot water, he would get snapper and kings



GlenelgKiller said:


> Can you find big ones within paddling distance in metro waters at all Steve?


I hooked one about a year ago up near the hot water outlet at the Torrens Island Power Station, on bait. He just played with me and even let me get him about 4 metres (could clearly see him) from the yak twice. I had no hope and was getting sore, so I let him go (can't remember if I cut the line or simply snapped it on purpose).



Squidley said:


> Interesting that you could see the fish


If they are their you will see them (except if your trolling), worse of two evils EG. not catching anything and wishing that you could at least see one, or seeing them (knowing they are their) but they willn't play ball :twisted: .



Squidley said:


> I wonder if they'd take a surface lure.


If you see them and they are not interested then a popper would be good. You need to get them angry / agressive so don't be afraid to pull your lure away from it on several cast then do it again but this time only do 1 -2 hard jerks, then only do a half hearted one if the king is following.

The best one our little group caught was Alan's 19kg. but there are bigger ones their if you are lucky / unlucky enough :lol:

Click on the photo if you wish to enlarge.










Steve


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Thanks again guys


Zilch said:


> Click on the photo if you wish to enlarge.


Is that really necessary?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Friggn hell - Steve - what fish haven't you got ! Its well worth a trip Chris. A group of us went up there a couple of years back. No luck but we had fun - and OldDood fell in love - see viewtopic.php?f=17&t=40487&hilit=pixie#p420139


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Drewboy said:


> OldDood had mentioned how blessed he would feel if he was to get what he came for... "sort of like being kissed on the dick by a pixie", were his words as I recall


hahaha

I wonder if he brought the outriggers along with a 20 kg kingfish in mind


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Squidley said:


> Thanks again guys
> 
> 
> Zilch said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Buy a boat then tow it to NSW.
We hooked some real mosters and even Paul admitted the ones he landed were the smaller ones.

Dare I say click on the photo to enlarge ;-) :twisted: :lol:





































Steve


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

That's not far from Southwest Rocks right? Maybe I'll make it there for that February do one year


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

When you planning on doing this. Apparently June and July are best times for the kings. It's kept pretty quiet when they are on.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Some time before Winter's out, I'll probably make a long weekend of it


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Squidley said:


> There's gotta be a comp for *fish:kayak size ratio*, I might have a shot at it at Pt Augusta


Were you thinking of something along the lines of this ? Paul's yak is 9 foot, not a lot of free board left :shock: :lol: 
This same yak has caught around a dozen 1 metre Mulloway in West Lakes before yak fishing became popular.

Click on the photos if you wish to enlarge.












solatree said:


> Friggn hell - Steve - what fish haven't you got !


Andy you willn't embarrass me, as I know I am a average fishermen who has been luckly to have fished some awesome places, with some truly amazing mates *who can fish.*
Whilst I have caught some good fish land based while on holidays, I have on my bucket list to one day have a yak fish for any decent palagic interstate.

View attachment 2


In SA I would like to have a go at yak catching some decent Trevally, I suspect that may mean a trip to K.I.









Anybody in Cairns who goes to Jack Erskine's Tackle Store may recognize Craig Wyatt, he married Jack's daughter. Just don't get drunk, as he will tape your hands to your head and then take photos of you while half out of your sleeping bag naked and chucking up just outside your tent, as they are ripping your hair out while removing the tape. Basta#d , he is actually a TOP BLOKE 

WHOOPS :lol: back on track.












Squidley said:


> That's *not far from Southwest Rocks right*? Maybe I'll make it there for that February do one year


Correct, I would love to see a SA guy do a report from their and after reading your flair for report writing I reckon your the man.

Steve


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Steve, I type a big game to make up for the fish mainly 

I'd be pretty keen to see a report on KI from you, there's definitely big trevally there. Wow they're strong, I'd bet on them winning a tug of war with a snapper the same size.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Squidley said:


> Thanks Steve, I type a big game to make up for the fish mainly


I think you are being modest, you write excellent trip reports.

Steve


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Squidley said:


> I'd be pretty keen to see a report on KI from you, there's definitely big trevally there. Wow they're strong, I'd bet on them winning a tug of war with a snapper the same size.


Kikid was on to a good ground for these until a commercial boat scooped them all up.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

skorgard said:


> Kikid was on to a good ground for these


 :mrgreen: (green with envy)



skorgard said:


> until a commercial boat scooped them all up.


 :shock: :twisted:

Steve


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

That's a real shame, I heard silver trevally grow about as fast as bream


----------



## Westy5 (Mar 30, 2010)

Havent used this forum in a long time but saw this post and thought I would put my 2 cents in.

I moved to Port Augusta about 8 months ago, Im yet to catch a Kingy (although only been to out targeting them twice) but regularly head out in the yak up here. So here are a few tips I've picked up from fishing the spot a few times and from chatting to the locals.

As for the power station, you cant launch at the old ramp near the power station as they extended the fence a few years ago. I have found the best spot is directly on the other side of the gulf (follow the power lines across the gulf on google earth) then its down the rocks and away you go. Although I would recommend a car with a bit of clearance as the track is pretty rough. If not the shacks are the next best option.

As for tides they can get pretty strong but nothing to really worry about, unless the wind is blowing strong in the same direction. There is plenty of STs and squid (particularly in front of the shacks) if your after livies. July/August is the best time of year for them. Have heard of a few schools of 'smaller' ones this year. I have heard of Kingies going all the way up to the very top of the gulf but I have heard the power station is the most productive spot.

Its boat city down there this time of year, so I would make sure you have a flag or something to make yourself stand out.

If anyones keen for a trip up here let me know and I will join you for a fish.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Westy, I was wondering about that track near the powerlines but since I drive an old Camry I think you've saved me a bit of time  I think I'll wait til after the school holidays, hopefully less boats to run me down.


----------

